# Work Visa with pending US Divorce



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

My grown son wants to join us in New Zealand, we have residency. Unfortunately he is going through a divorce and it won't be finalized until next year. Can he still pursue a work visa being in a critical skills occupation or will the divorce stop things?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jsharbuck said:


> My grown son wants to join us in New Zealand, we have residency. Unfortunately he is going through a divorce and it won't be finalized until next year. Can he still pursue a work visa being in a critical skills occupation or will the divorce stop things?


I can't see why not! The divorce shouldn't affect anything. I'm assuming his wife won't be on the application.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I was thinking. It would be nice to have him over here.


----------

